# {VIDEO}Asphalt 7:Heat on hp touchpad



## drgci (Jan 20, 2012)

Enjoy


----------



## dunderhead (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks awesome!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bizimoto (Jan 16, 2012)

drgci said:


> Enjoy


I tried to install the asphalt 7 but the application is always crashing. can you help me how to make it work? thanks in advance


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

nice but does not look smooth.. does it still lags when u are not recording video?


----------



## drgci (Jan 20, 2012)

No


----------



## uwndrd (Oct 13, 2011)

drgci said:


> No


So what is the point of the recorder? That way you could've recorded it from an iPad or whatever, and we can't see how the game really performs on a real device.


----------



## vilator (Sep 6, 2011)

uwndrd said:


> So what is the point of the recorder? That way you could've recorded it from an iPad or whatever, and we can't see how the game really performs on a real device.


wow, you figured out a way to record video straight from the touch pad? wow you must be a genius.

do you even understand the words that are coming out of your own mouth? read your post again and please tell me how stupid it sounds


----------



## uwndrd (Oct 13, 2011)

vilator said:


> wow, you figured out a way to record video straight from the touch pad? wow you must be a genius.
> 
> do you even understand the words that are coming out of your own mouth? read your post again and please tell me how stupid it sounds


There is a thing called 'camera'. Guess what, it could capture a video from any device, it shows which device you are using, it actually shows how the game performs on the device, it doesn't affect performance, and you can even show useless gameplay (which is already shown in thousands youtube videos anyway) like you are doing now. And, of course, camera won't affect your ability to create a damn new thread (instead of just putting it in the main gaming thread http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15514-high-end-games-compatibility-thread-with-working-version-s-ics-edition/ ) every time you record another crappy game.


----------



## pokefloote (Mar 19, 2012)

uwndrd said:


> There is a thing called 'camera'. Guess what, it could capture a video from any device, it shows which device you are using, it actually shows how the game performs on the device, it doesn't affect performance, and you can even show useless gameplay (which is already shown in thousands youtube videos anyway) like you are doing now. And, of course, camera won't affect your ability to create a damn new thread (instead of just putting it in the main gaming thread http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15514-high-end-games-compatibility-thread-with-working-version-s-ics-edition/ ) every time you record another crappy game.


You are talking to the wrong person.

And you are extra mad. Calm down.

*sent from my HP Touchpad*


----------



## drgci (Jan 20, 2012)

uwndrd said:


> There is a thing called 'camera'. Guess what, it could capture a video from any device, it shows which device you are using, it actually shows how the game performs on the device, it doesn't affect performance, and you can even show useless gameplay (which is already shown in thousands youtube videos anyway) like you are doing now. And, of course, camera won't affect your ability to create a damn new thread (instead of just putting it in the main gaming thread http://rootzwiki.com...-s-ics-edition/ ) every time you record another crappy game.


I am the uploader and I am not care what you say I will continue uploaded videos without 'camera' 
Thank you for you time


----------



## ldf120 (Jun 1, 2012)

so ummm can we get a tutorial on how to get this to work or what?


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

ldf120 said:


> so ummm can we get a tutorial on how to get this to work or what?


Have you not looked at the Game Thread? Most games including this one work as long as you change your build.prop to identify your TouchPad as a SGH-T989. (A SGSII variant I believe) Check the previously mentioned thread for a video on how to edit your build.prop and the lines needed.


----------



## RM22 (Jul 30, 2012)

Works for me with an edited build prop also. I'm using one of the more recent nightlies. The only issue is that it looks a little stretched out, I'm guessing it's because it was built for a widescreen aspect ratio and it's being stretched out vertically to fit the entire screen.

I also have Nexus 7 and the game interface is choppy on both the Nexus 7 and the Touchpad. Loads much quicker on the Touchpad for me. No issues once you're actually racing with either device so the choppy interface is likely due to Gameloft and not the hardware.


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

RM22 said:


> Works for me with an edited build prop also. I'm using one of the more recent nightlies. The only issue is that it looks a little stretched out, I'm guessing it's because it was built for a widescreen aspect ratio and it's being stretched out vertically to fit the entire screen.
> 
> I also have Nexus 7 and the game interface is choppy on both the Nexus 7 and the Touchpad. Loads much quicker on the Touchpad for me. No issues once you're actually racing with either device so the choppy interface is likely due to Gameloft and not the hardware.


There has been lots of complaints about performance and always needing Internet to launch the game. Personally thinking about installing a offline crack even though I own the game.


----------



## RM22 (Jul 30, 2012)

It's just the interface that has performance issues. Also, during the start of the race right before the countdown. That's the weird thing that the only thing that is smooth is during the actual race, which is what matters.

I tried backing up from Nexus 7 to TP but in the end, it was just easier to change the build prop on the TP and I just installed from the market.

I'm not a fan of the device needing to be online for checks but it's not that big of a deal. I need to be online for multiplayer so it's moot for me. I can see how it'd be annoying though.


----------



## ldf120 (Jun 1, 2012)

asphaly just doesnt work for me period. all it says is 'unfortunatrly asphalt has stopped. another apk says servers are busy unable to download data. so It would help if yall gave me the source to where u downloaded it and if there was anything special you had to do to get it to work.tnx


----------



## RM22 (Jul 30, 2012)

Just change your build prop and download off the market.


----------



## nadira5551 (Aug 13, 2012)

i changed build prop but it crashes again and again can u help me plss


----------



## nadira5551 (Aug 13, 2012)

it sayes *unfortunatrly asphalt has stopped or cheking lisense and then black dispkay*


----------

